# Question how do I florian mod the shengshou WIND 5x5?



## Ancho Cubing (Apr 27, 2017)

I have only seen tutorials for florian modding the original shengshou 5x5 but I have the WIND 5x5 so I would want to florian mod my 5x5 thanks


----------



## allanboss131 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ancho Cubing said:


> I have only seen tutorials for florian modding the original shengshou 5x5 but I have the WIND 5x5 so I would want to florian mod my 5x5 thanks


Why? The wind doesn't need the florian mod. It would probably only make the puzzle worse tbh. The florist mod is for the regular one.


----------



## Ancho Cubing (Apr 28, 2017)

allanboss131 said:


> Why? The wind doesn't need the florian mod. It would probably only make the puzzle worse tbh. The florist mod is for the regular one.


my wind has very bad corner cutting one and a quarter cubie forward alomost no reverse some people's Wind 5x5 corner cuts better


----------



## allanboss131 (Apr 28, 2017)

Ancho Cubing said:


> my wind has very bad corner cutting one and a quarter cubie forward alomost no reverse some people's Wind 5x5 corner cuts better


Have you lubed and tensioned it?


----------



## Ancho Cubing (Apr 28, 2017)

yup still bad


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 28, 2017)

1. get a good 5x5
That's it, you're done.


----------



## Ancho Cubing (Apr 28, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 1. get a good 5x5
> That's it, you're done.


can't takes too long to ship I have a comp soon


----------



## allanboss131 (Apr 28, 2017)

Then break it in and lube and tension it well. Breaking in helps big cubes a lot.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 29, 2017)

Ancho Cubing said:


> can't takes too long to ship I have a comp soon



It will take at least as long to mod a cube as to ship a new one. I would recommend removing as much lubricant as possible, then do a bunch of solves, and a day or two before your comp add a little Lube if you want. The cube will break in, and your turning style will adjust to the cube as well.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 13, 2017)

Lol no offense but if ur not fast y bother modding


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 13, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Lol no offense but if ur not fast y bother modding


A good cube makes a difference at any speed.


----------

